
Flat-earther Mike Hughes fails to launch homemade rocket - okket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/02/06/a-flat-earther-finally-tried-to-fly-away-his-rocket-didnt-even-ignite/
======
AnimalMuppet
Well, good. Really. I thought that it was likely going to kill him, so this is
about the best possible outcome.

